
The Future of 3-D Printing Depends on Hipsters - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/507696/the-future-of-3-d-printing-depends-on-hipsters/
======
lutusp
> ... Depends on Hipsters

Hipsters? That word is still in use? The risk should be obvious -- the word
has had so many different meanings over the years that it risks being rendered
meaningless by overuse. In this context it appears to mean early technological
adopters, but that's hardly consistent with its other meanings, including
Luddite.

